# esconder o eliminar filas si distinto de 0...



## dali71 (Jun 6, 2002)

Ya que todos los hispanos estamos entusiasmados con el mundial, voy a usar este ejemplo... disculpen es muy bobo pero no encuentro otro modo de explicarlo y no entiendo mucho de excel ...
Suponte que tengo una lista con los partidos de futbol con sus respectivos scores, algunos aun no se jugaron.

En una spreadsheet diferente quisiera que excel me muestre SOLO los partidos que ya se han jugado. Simple: donde el score es diferente de 0 o blank.

Por ahora tengo que seleccionar manualmente cada una de las rows y haciendo hide o delete row para quedarme con las que quiero o transformarlas con el format if... pero yo quiero que desaparezcan!
Hay alguna forma de hacerlo automatico? Me ahorraria mucho tiempo... 
Uso el programa en ingles.

Gracias miles!!!! 

Laura
Australia
This message was edited by  dali71 on 2002-06-06 21:23


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 7, 2002)

Hola Laura,

Se podría utilizar filtros, algo así.

Automático:  Seleccionar personalizado en el campo que estás filtrando (Goles) y poner diferente a 0 Y diferente a ""

Avanzado:  Hacer dos criterios algo así:

Goles Goles
<>0   <>""


----------

